# 3090XP Left Turn Trigger Control Broken



## Tregina (Feb 9, 2013)

For the second time this year, the plastic left turn trigger has broken on my 3090XP. While it is an easy and cheap part to replace, I am wondering what would cause this. It seems to happen after the heated handle grips are turned on and left on for more than half an hour. Is the heat weakening the plastic? Is the tension in the cable too tight? Is there something I could adjust or replace?

Here is a picture of the broken trigger. You can see the broken plastic and the loose cable:









Here is a picture of the right trigger for reference:









Thanks.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dang it all, I hate it when stuff like that happens! Well, welcome to SBF, glad to have you join us and for putting pictures in your post. Makes things easier to understand.

Cold just be it was a faulty part. I can't imagine that it's all that expensive, but then, how old it the snowblower? Any chance it's still under warranty?

I would suggest just replacing it and going over the manual procedure for properly adjusting the cables. Does the left grip get hotter than the right one? Seems if the heated grip was causing it, they'd have both broken by now.


----------



## Tregina (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, it is new enough to still be under warranty. That is how I got the first replacement part for free last month. Thanks.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Kind of looks like a cheap part to begin with so that is probably the problem. Is the part that breaks the plastic? Could be just the cold weather and warm messing with the plastic making it brittle. Or then again it as said above it could just be a defect with the blower Maybe see if they made something made out of a different material.


----------



## Tregina (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, the plastic part broke when I squeezed the trigger, which released the cable from its secure housing.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would check and see if anyone else is having a problem similar to that. It could just be a design defect Or maybe the cable is to tight and is breaking the plastic. If it breaks a third time I would start to wonder.


----------

